# [V] C&amp;C Red Alert 3 und RD: Grid



## murver (4. Februar 2009)

hallo,

da ich beide Spiele durch habe verkaufe ich sie nun. DVDs haben keine nennenswerten Kratzer und sind in super Zustand.

1. Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot 3
-deutsch
- FSK 16
- inkl Hülle, Handbuch usw.

SK=25€inkl

2. Race Driver Grid
- FSK 6
-deutsch
-nur die DVD

SK=15€inkl


preise sind evt. in gewisssem Rahmen verhandelbar. Tausch gegen NFS Undercover oder CoD 5 evt auch möglich.

bei Fragen, Anregungen, Angeboten bitte hier posten oder PN.

cya


----------



## murver (8. Februar 2009)

keiner?

macht angebote.


----------

